

How Much Developers Make Per City, and Tech Stacks (Infographic) - superkinz
https://grouptalent.com/blog/how-much-developers-make-per-city

======
superkinz
Hey guys, I just want to clear up some confusion that we didn't see coming -
The infographic was meant to represent the developers using GroupTalent back
in July. I think folks got a little confused when we started drawing
comparisons to the industry as a whole.

Sorry about that! We've removed the misleading parts to avoid any further
confusion. Thanks!

~~~
CWIZO
Sorry for the off-topic. I was rejected by your review process more than 14
days ago. I've then sent you an email asking on clarification and my reasons
why I think I should be approved. But I haven't got anything back from you
guys. Do you have any guidelines I could read on what you expect from
freelancers?

I'm just confused as I have plenty of experience under my belt and I could
tackle almost any problem you throw at me.

------
showerst
Senior Developers: "Most use backbone.js"

Junior Developers: "Learning their way around Javascript and Rails of Python"

... is this a joke?

 _edit_ \- Written before superKinz explanation below. It makes sense when
placed in the proper context.

~~~
superkinz
Wasn't a joke, just a miscommunication internally. =)

Thanks for calling it out early.

------
thedufer
I'm not sure what you based your $209k number on, since you don't cite an
average hourly rate. However, its not terribly surprising. Full cost of an
employee is usually estimated at 2-2.5x salary, so on an average of $93k
salary, the hourly rate must be about what one would expect.

Full cost of employee means salary, benefits, physical space, equipment,
social security, etc. Also worth noting that its unusual for developers to
work more than 48 weeks out of the year; not sure if you took this into
account.

------
demione
"all mobile developers are mid-level developers."

uhhh... what?

------
elchief
People that use average to describe the middle of non-symmetric distributions
are dumb.

~~~
X6MW3aQrZU5VKkz
I hope you realise the distribution need not be symmetric for the average
value to be in the middle.

~~~
e-dard
Yes, but elchief's point is obviously that if the data has a positive or
negative skew, the median is going to be more helpful than the mean.

------
gokulk
I use backbone.js, underscore.js etc.. heavily in my work. I primarily code in
front end but I have only a year of mainstream experience. Where does that
place me in this stack. I think this is the misconception recruiters are not
picking me for junior/mid level positions and I get calls for senior level
positions and then they drop me cause of less experience. backbone.js ! = more
experience

~~~
medinismo
The tech stack and level of seniority comparison reflect correlation not
causality.

To your point, I think you experience is relevant whether is mainstream or
not. You are pointing to a problem with mainstream recruiters, ie that they
only consider "mainstream" work as useful experience - whereas in the
freelance market all experience is relevant and affects your rate. hope this
helps.

------
valdiorn
Ruby used by 14% of _all_ developers. Yeah right.

I'm guessing this is highly oriented towards web developers. Not all
developers make iPhone apps and web sites. Your demography (what kind of
developers are included in this survey) is not clearly stated here.

------
wheaties
Your website took forever to load from my phone. Granted, i was in a 3G zone
and not 4G but that happens. It was the text which took a good long while
followed by the info graphic i didn't bother to wait for. Just a heads up.

~~~
superkinz
Yikes, ok we'll take a look at that. Seems like we've got a lot of testing to
do on this. Thanks for the heads up.

------
loceng
Typo at <https://grouptalent.com/learn/employers/> "Our Fee All cost estimates
inlcude our 20% fee."

~~~
superkinz
I feel like I should be paying you guys for helping us out so much. =)

Thanks for finding that, fix being deployed right now!

~~~
loceng
$120 / hour based on some rates I saw on website, now should I charge at 15
minute or hour long intervals.. :)

~~~
thaumaturgy
Don't you read anything that patio11 or tptacek write? You're supposed to
charge by the day! :-)

~~~
jrs235
*week

~~~
loceng
I like this..

------
Woost
This site is broken on an iPad...scrolling doesn't work at all

~~~
notJim
It's also extraordinarily difficult to read in Chrome/Windows.
<http://i.imgur.com/RL9gB.png>

~~~
superkinz
Thanks for pointing that out. We switched over to Middleman from Wordpress and
we're slowly building it out custom as we go. We get in a little work here and
there in our spare time, but I think you've pointed out that we've got a ways
to go before it works well all around.

Thanks for the heads up!

------
volandovengo
These comments are hilarious.

People just nit pick on the details without discussing the trends the post
talks about. Cmmon guys!

------
jwwest
What about Chicago or Dallas. Surely not all programmers live in four cities
on the coasts

------
minimax
Vertical scrolling is broken on this site with Firefox for Android.

------
team_arg
there appears to be an error in the charts for salary by city.

the bottom two salaries are both 50k, it seems like the second one should be
60k

